# One year ago, We miss you Honeydew



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a nice tribute. Honeydew was loved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeydew*



Honeydew's mom said:


> March 27 2015, You died on a Friday and our hearts broke into a million pieces when we had to say goodbye to you HONEYDEW. We miss you still and think of you all the time. I miss your unconditional love on those rough days when you would climb in my lap to comfort me. all 80 lbs of you ,you always thought you were a puppy and could fit anywhere. I always knew I was loved when you were around and you were loved and spoiled everyday you were alive with us. I am thankful for that and have so many happy funny memories. Your dad still struggles with the emptiness you left. You two had a special bond. Thank you for the "pennies from Heaven signs" like when the new GR puppy just appeared walking by the house with a very kind man on a Friday I ran out of the house and got doggie kisses for the first time since you had died and cried and cried. The owner was so kind and the puppy was so soft and happy to see me tears and all.It made me sad but made me happy and on the way home after a bad day I was stuck in traffic and looked over and there was a beautiful ...just like you. GR in the back seat of a car next to me looking at me wagging its tail saying hi. I know that was your signs telling me it was going to be ok. One year ago our life changed forever,we miss you so much.


What a beautiful tribute to Honeydew. I have always loved her name! I'm sure she and my Smooch and Snobear are playing at the Rainbow Bridge!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Honeydew*



Honeydew's mom said:


> March 27 2015, You died on a Friday and our hearts broke into a million pieces when we had to say goodbye to you HONEYDEW. We miss you still and think of you all the time. I miss your unconditional love on those rough days when you would climb in my lap to comfort me. all 80 lbs of you ,you always thought you were a puppy and could fit anywhere. I always knew I was loved when you were around and you were loved and spoiled everyday you were alive with us. I am thankful for that and have so many happy funny memories. Your dad still struggles with the emptiness you left. You two had a special bond. Thank you for the "pennies from Heaven signs" like when the new GR puppy just appeared walking by the house with a very kind man on a Friday I ran out of the house and got doggie kisses for the first time since you had died and cried and cried. The owner was so kind and the puppy was so soft and happy to see me tears and all.It made me sad but made me happy and on the way home after a bad day I was stuck in traffic and looked over and there was a beautiful ...just like you. GR in the back seat of a car next to me looking at me wagging its tail saying hi. I know that was your signs telling me it was going to be ok. One year ago our life changed forever,we miss you so much.


What a beautiful tribute to Honeydew. I have always loved her name! I'm sure she and my Smooch and Snobear are playing at the Rainbow Bridge!! We lost our Samoyed, Snobear, on March 27, 2010.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

They say time heals but it takes a heck of a long time, especially when the dog was so special and so loved. I'm glad you have such wonderful memories of her and you've made it this far, a year is a tough milestone - you've got so much of the hardest part behind you. I hope you continue to get your pennies from heaven, your story about the Golden walking by the house and giving your kisses brought tears to my eyes. I've made a couple friends in my large neighborhood because they walked Goldens past my house when I was grieving and I found solace in petting and loving on their Goldens. I'm so sorry for your loss, Honeydew was a lucky girl to be so loved.....


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Gosh!!! (Wiping tears away). Just Gosh!!!


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Such a lovely tribute, what a precious girl.


----------

